# Branch Circuit to Detached Garage



## jar546 (Jul 28, 2019)

An electrical service disconnect is located in or on the main structure.  One of the panelboard has a 20A GFCI breaker that is labeled "garage."  The garage is detached and the circuit described is fed via conduit from the panelboard.  The conduit enters the garage from the outside where the conduit comes up from underground.  From there it feeds a receptacle in the ceiling, a convenience outlet and an outside light with a motion sensor located on the soffit of the detached garage.

Yes, the branch circuit that comes from the house is GFCI protected at the service panelboard, yes everything is properly wired and grounded and the conduit is of proper depth and size.

Is this a legal installation?  We see it and similar setups all the time.


----------



## HForester (Jul 29, 2019)

Doesn't cause any flag of concern here. One house with a detached garage that I used to own was that way (and it was inspected).  But, I guess that doesn't mean it is correct 'cause you wouldn't be asking this question.  Could there be an issue with a garage door door opener motor needing to be on a separate circuit??  I am just guessing.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 29, 2019)

I think you have issues with NEC 225.32.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 29, 2019)

2018 IRC
E3901.9 Basements, garages and accessory buildings.
Not less than one receptacle outlet, in addition to any provided for specific equipment, shall be installed in each separate unfinished portion of a basement; in each vehicle bay not more than 5.5 feet (1676 mm) above the floor in attached garages; in each vehicle bay not more than 5.5 feet (1676 mm) above the floor in detached garages that are provided with electric power and in accessory buildings that are provided with electric power. [210.52(G)(1), (2), and (3)]

Doesn't 210.00(C)(4) and 225.30 allow one branch circuit to feed an accessory building/detached garage without a separate disconnect?


----------



## jar546 (Jul 29, 2019)

HForester said:


> Doesn't cause any flag of concern here. One house with a detached garage that I used to own was that way (and it was inspected).  But, I guess that doesn't mean it is correct 'cause you wouldn't be asking this question.  Could there be an issue with a garage door door opener motor needing to be on a separate circuit??  I am just guessing.



It is a problem.  Chris Kennedy has it right with NEC 225.32 which supports 224.31


----------



## jar546 (Jul 29, 2019)

mtlogcabin said:


> 2018 IRC
> E3901.9 Basements, garages and accessory buildings.
> Not less than one receptacle outlet, in addition to any provided for specific equipment, shall be installed in each separate unfinished portion of a basement; in each vehicle bay not more than 5.5 feet (1676 mm) above the floor in attached garages; in each vehicle bay not more than 5.5 feet (1676 mm) above the floor in detached garages that are provided with electric power and in accessory buildings that are provided with electric power. [210.52(G)(1), (2), and (3)]
> 
> Doesn't 210.00(C)(4) and 225.30 allow one branch circuit to feed an accessory building/detached garage without a separate disconnect?



210.00(C)(4) does not exist and no, I do not agree that 225.30 allows it.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 30, 2019)

jar546 said:


> 210.00(C)(4) does not exist



How about 210.11(C)(4) Garage Branch Circuits
In addition to the number of branch circuits required by other parts of this section, at least one 120-volt, 20-ampere branch circuit shall be installed to supply receptacle outlets in attached *and in detached garages* with electrical power. This circuit shall have no other outlets.

Seems like what you describe in the OP is what this section of the code permits.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 30, 2019)

mtlogcabin said:


> in *each vehicle bay* not more than 5.5 feet (1676 mm) above the floor in attached garages;



That's a new requirement, I'll have to make sure I amend that one when we adopt a new code.


----------



## linnrg (Jul 30, 2019)

mtlogcabin said:


> How about 210.11(C)(4) Garage Branch Circuits
> In addition to the number of branch circuits required by other parts of this section, at least one 120-volt, 20-ampere branch circuit shall be installed to supply receptacle outlets in attached *and in detached garages* with electrical power. This circuit shall have no other outlets.
> 
> Seems like what you describe in the OP is what this section of the code permits.



could it be the same circuit in two detached garages, or an attached garage and a detached garage, or two attached garages separated by building in between?

Also note that 210.11 C 4 has an exception for "readily accessible outdoor receptacle outlets"


----------



## jar546 (Jul 30, 2019)

mtlogcabin said:


> How about 210.11(C)(4) Garage Branch Circuits
> In addition to the number of branch circuits required by other parts of this section, at least one 120-volt, 20-ampere branch circuit shall be installed to supply receptacle outlets in attached *and in detached garages* with electrical power. This circuit shall have no other outlets.
> 
> Seems like what you describe in the OP is what this section of the code permits.



There is nothing wrong with having the circuit but it has to have a disconnect as stated in the quoted code section.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 30, 2019)

Every meter can we see in our area also contains a load center of up to 8 circuits. So if the garage was fed with one 20 amp circuit from this outside panel would it be compliant?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 30, 2019)

I believe and my electrical inspector agrees 225.32 is for structures that house equipment not a detached residential garage with minimum electrical lighting and receptacles


----------



## jar546 (Jul 30, 2019)

mtlogcabin said:


> I believe and my electrical inspector agrees 225.32 is for structures that house equipment not a detached residential garage with minimum electrical lighting and receptacles



I would like to know how he reached that conclusion.  I would like to know where it states that 225.32 is not applicable to residential detached garages.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 31, 2019)

2017 NEC Handbook 225.32 exception #1.......the disconnecting means shall be permitted to be located elsewhere on the premises

A single family residence is under single management

A mans home is his castle


----------



## linnrg (Jul 31, 2019)

me thinks that is a stretch - typically the NEC gives exceptions where qualified personnel are continuously working there such as in some processing plants, treatment plants, etc.  so Unless the home is that of a qualified electrician I do not think the exception applies.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 31, 2019)

i don't know if 2017 is different but 2014NEC Handbook 225.32 exception #1.also says where documented (wheres the documents?) safe switching procedures and established and maintained (would't that at least require a locking disco?) and where the installation is monitored by qualified individuals (wouldn't that at least require the owner be an electrician?)....the disconnecting means shall be permitted to be located elsewhere on the premises


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 31, 2019)

2017 says the same
If you read the handbook they refer to  "campus style facilities" and "distribution systems" I think trying to apply this section to the OP for one branch circuit supplying power  that "feeds a receptacle in the ceiling, a convenience outlet and an outside light with a motion sensor located on the soffit of the detached garage" is an overreach of the intent of section 225.32.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 31, 2019)

mtlogcabin said:


> 2017 says the same
> If you read the handbook they refer to  "campus style facilities" and "distribution systems" I think trying to apply this section to the OP for one branch circuit supplying power  that "feeds a receptacle in the ceiling, a convenience outlet and an outside light with a motion sensor located on the soffit of the detached garage" is an overreach of the intent of section 225.32.



225.32 is in Part II for 'Buildings or Other Structures Supplied by a Feeder(s) or Branch Circuit(s) and does not have an exception for an accessory structure to a single family residence.  225.31 lets us know that a disconnect is required for all ungrounded conductors entering or passing through a building or structure.

225.32 specifies the location and provides 4 exceptions.  Exception one is specifically designed for commercial and industrial establishments with a maintenance crew that has an established procedure in place.  This exception is not designed in any capacity for an accessory structure to a single family residence.  A man's home is only his castle in his mind while he owns it.    Exceptions 2,3 & 4 are just as far-fetched as #1.

The mentioning of a campus style facility is informational and descriptive only and not part of the code.  It was written by an author to help people to visualize conditions.

At this point I see that you and your senior electrical inspector have dug in your heels on this one to justify your interpretation, albeit incorrect in my and other's opinion.  I am always happy to learn something new, even if it means I was wrong about my previous thinking and eat a piece of humble pie.  I'd be happy to in this case but I have yet to see an argument with facts that would make me think that myself and others are wrong about this.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 31, 2019)

mtlogcabin said:


> 2017 says the same
> If you read the handbook they refer to  "campus style facilities" and "distribution systems" I think trying to apply this section to the OP for one branch circuit supplying power  that "feeds a receptacle in the ceiling, a convenience outlet and an outside light with a motion sensor located on the soffit of the detached garage" is an overreach of the intent of section 225.32.



So based on your theory that a residential detached garage is exempt, you would also allow a 200A feeder from the house panel to a new garage panel with no means of disconnect other than the feeder breaker in the house?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 31, 2019)

jar546 said:


> So based on your theory that a residential detached garage is exempt, you would also allow a 200A feeder from the house panel to a new garage panel with no means of disconnect other than the feeder breaker in the house?


No if the new garage panel had more than 6 circuits it would require a disconnect for that panel.

This is typically what we see for a SFD meter can located on the outside of the home. I see no reason to require another disconnect on the outside of the detached garage located less than 20 feet from the one circuit breaker feeding that garage.

I saw hundreds of these setups for mobile homes when I was in Fl in the early 90's NEC 550.32(D) and I do not know why the same setup for a site built home would not be permitted. The electrician would install the disconnect for the garage in this outside panel and then run power into the garage to another panel with a main disconnect located inside the garage.
Then again the last time I really looked at an NEC was 1996


----------



## jar546 (Jul 31, 2019)

mtlogcabin said:


> No if the new garage panel had more than 6 circuits it would require a disconnect for that panel.
> 
> This is typically what we see for a SFD meter can located on the outside of the home. I see no reason to require another disconnect on the outside of the detached garage located less than 20 feet from the one circuit breaker feeding that garage.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure we are on the same page.  A means to disconnect a circuit feeding a separate structure is a safety issue that is clearly addressed in the code.  You are now on to mobile homes that have services located on a pole outside the home and another panelboard inside the structure.  If there were an issue with a mobile home, you could simply kill the power from the service on the outside.  The inside panel is not a service panel.

With a garage, you need a means to disconnect all of the ungrounded circuits, whether that be one or two.  If your only means of disconnect is in the house that is locked or in the basement of a house, a lot of time is wasted trying to get to the circuit breaker which is why you need a means of disconnect.  The means of disconnect can be as simple as a single pole or double pole snap switch whether inside or outside based on where it enters the building.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 31, 2019)

mtlogcabin said:


> .......This is typically what we see for a SFD meter can located on the outside of the home. I see no reason to require another disconnect on the outside of the detached garage located less than 20 feet from the one circuit breaker feeding that garage.
> Then again the last time I really looked at an NEC was 1996



I also think you are forgetting about the grounding and bonding requirements for the separate structure that you are referring to (we are getting somewhat off topic) which are required under 250.32.

Yes there is an exception for a single branch circuit to not have a grounding electrode but we are here to talk about the required means of disconnect.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 31, 2019)

"If your only means of disconnect is in the house that is locked or in the basement of a house"

The electric CO-OP requires the meter can to have a disconnect and be installed on the outside of the SFD. So one disconnect shuts the entire electrical power to the residential property down. Contractors use a meter can similar to the one I posted earlier. If the one circuit you described in your OP is run from this exterior panel to the detached garage located within 20 or 30 ft from this disconnect I just do not see the need for an additional disconnect to be mounted on the exterior of the detached garage.

I can understand the need for an additional disconnect for the garage if there where more circuits then what you described in the OP.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 31, 2019)

mtlogcabin said:


> "If your only means of disconnect is in the house that is locked or in the basement of a house"
> 
> The electric CO-OP requires the meter can to have a disconnect and be installed on the outside of the SFD. So one disconnect shuts the entire electrical power to the residential property down. Contractors use a meter can similar to the one I posted earlier. If the one circuit you described in your OP is run from this exterior panel to the detached garage located within 20 or 30 ft from this disconnect *I just do not see the need for an additional disconnect* to be mounted on the exterior of the detached garage.
> 
> I can understand the need for an additional disconnect for the garage if there where more circuits then what you described in the OP.



There are a lot of codes I don't see the need for either but in all fairness I don't have the legal authority to selectively enforce written, adopted codes based on my personal feelings.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 31, 2019)

Let me now kill the dead horse.

225.32 Exception No. 3 applies to poles used as lighting standards.  Light poles are typically only fed with a single branch circuit.  This is no different than a detached garage with a single circuit.  The difference is that the code goes out of its way to provide an exception for light poles because it is obvious that the way the code is written requires a means of disconnect no matter how many branch circuits there are.  The code does not go out of its way to exempt a detached garage.  It is required but you have chosen to selectively enforce the code.


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 1, 2019)

I’m with the disco required camp.


----------



## DMartin (Sep 26, 2019)

I am not an electrician but I am reading 230.3 (NEC 2011) as it cannot run through the house then go to the Detached garage. Is this a correct assumption? I am asking for separate means of disconnect because the garage has its own panel  inside and the can is an old school round 100 amp no breaker outside. but the contractor "has been doing this for 30yrs. and has never been told to provide a separate means of disconnect for a detached garage" wants to wire it through a breaker in the home. don't remember how many curcuits the garage had but the was over 4 breakers in the panel. I feel at the least this is a problem because of access to the inside panel in case of an emergency.
An advise is appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## steveray (Sep 27, 2019)

2014 NEC has an exception for the GE for single circuit accessory structures....?...No? change in 17?....I'm with MT in that it is not clear enough to make me not allow Ex. 1 225.32


----------



## DMartin (Sep 27, 2019)

http://zoomjer.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/60-amp.jpg not sawhorse yet so can paste photo. But copy and paste and you will see the old school can they have. There is no breaker on the service. So he wants to run it from the panel in the house and I believe that 230.3 would not allow that.


----------

